# Are you a Vaposaur?



## Rob Fisher (27/12/19)

I'm a Vaposaur... I prefer rebuildables! Factory-made coils and pods just suck! If you are a Vaposaur then this thread is for you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (27/12/19)

What are you called if you are still into sqounking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/19)

Adephi said:


> What are you called if you are still into sqounking?



Squonkosaur

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (27/12/19)

Well then @Rob Fisher , I am probably a major Vapoursaurus from the bullrushes with some of my trusty very old gear from very long ago. Haha

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (27/12/19)

This thread is Dino-mite!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

I prefer throat hits on DL and MTL. Rebuilding and trying new things and try to put my own flair on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/19)

Herewith a rare picture of a friendly Fishersaurus Vaposaur not to be confused with the grumpy T Rex

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (27/12/19)

Adephi said:


> What are you called if you are still into sqounking?



Squonkersaurus Rex

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (27/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 186044
> 
> Herewith a rare picture of a friendly Fishersaurus Vaposaur not to be confused with the grumpy T Rex


Those teeny arms are too short to build coils. That being the case, why is he still so friendly??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/19)

Puff(TM) Dragon said:


> Those teeny arms are too short to build coils. That being the case, why is he still so friendly??


 The reason why the Fishersaurus Vaposaur is so friendly. He got some help from Dr Smith.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/12/19)

My first ever introduction to this website was me googling how to rebuild a clearomizer coil, many a year back. 

Something that will stick with me forever is reading about mister Rob Fisher rave about some ceramic coil that, at the time, I think he was importing. And now he despairs at the thought of a prebuilt coil.

It's actually a bit scary to think about how quickly tech in general evolves.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

